# Destin KINGS & TRIGGERS - RF 10/16/08



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

*#1: *You know you're a ******* if: you use duct tape as your gas cap. . . . SinceScott lost ours last night by forgetful accident, we waited around thismorning for Boaters Worldto open -then bought the wrong replacement- so we had to rig a temp fix because we reeealllly wanted to go fishing!!










*#2: Fish Story*

Reefcast showed a pretty weather window for today so we did not pass it up. 

We left Harborwalk with a livewell full of bull minnows since they didn't have any cigs. 

Went to a natural bottom about 12 miles offshore, anchored, and proceeded to boat Triggerfish one after another until they became a nuisance. We had to drop baits down quickly to get past the remora that swarmed around the boat - sometimes the remora were just too fast. lol. Hooked a few snapper, hardtails, and 1 small gag too- also had some mystery fish on but Flipper took them from me before I could get them in!! =( =(

Once in a while we'd hook a red lip & throw it in the livewell. Floatedthem out back of the boat & a few minutes later had King #1 on. ((Just when I thought tomtates weren't good for anything!!))

King was a teen. 










Put out another tomtate & immediately had another King on. This one went 35lbs. 



















Her teeth are prettier than mine! lol:









Came into the Sand Flea Complex in the late evening and same thing= triggers. Didn't stay all that long & headed on in. Back on the hill at dark with more fish for our next fish fry!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

nice king...i have been looking for that guy out in the kayak.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a really nice king. Great job!


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude, cut them Fingernails!!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Ruskin_Raider (10/17/2008)*Dude, cut them Fingernails!!!!


Those are mine, LOL....


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ruskin_Raider (10/17/2008)*Dude, cut them Fingernails!!!!


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'113\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'113\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'113\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'113\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'113\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'113\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">reelfinatical is a chick = Long fingernails :doh Good job on the kings Amanda :clap</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You beat me to it :banghead


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (10/17/2008)*You beat me to it :banghead


He may have been







if they were painted hot pink or french tipped, lol... just messin with ya Ruskin. =)


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thats a nice one! nice pics too.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome king. I haven't been able to target them as much as I'd like to this year, but I'm glad to see they are being caught all over the place. Did you land that or did he? Either way, nice catch. Much bigger than that flounde, ay? Did you get anything off that lady fish or lizard fish?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *roofordie (10/19/2008)*Awesome king. I haven't been able to target them as much as I'd like to this year, but I'm glad to see they are being caught all over the place. Did you land that or did he? Either way, nice catch. Much bigger than that flounde, ay? Did you get anything off that lady fish or lizard fish?


Scott was letting out the tomtate & it hit - so hefought it &I gaffed it. Teamwork. ;-) 

The lizard fish & tomtates I had onkept miraculously getting off my circle hook... =( Triggers probably sitting there eating it up and left nothing behind.??. I didn't even put the ladyfish down.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome you two need to start a charter business!!!!


----------

